# Camping Applications for



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I recently replaced my starting/house battery. This Constant Power LiFePO 12V battery tests fine. Wondering how I might be able to put it to use for camping applications? Any ideas?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Solar panel to trickle charge and inverter for small appliances.


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

If you dont find a use for it let me know. I just bought a Sprinter van and I’m redoing the electrical and need a house battery.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Dave the guys we camp with use a battery to power an LED flood lamp on a 15ft pvc pole to light our site at night while we prepare dinner for our group. It’s also used to power pumps to inflate mattresses etc. After dinner we usually cut the light and enjoy a couple hours of bonfire, booze and tall tales before bed….


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Lots of cool things you can do with that. Coffee, lights, electric cooler…An Iceco electric cooler is in my near future!


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

you can get a Traeger Ranger and do a lot of things...


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I lived off mine with an inverter for over a week during Ian. Never thought I would have much use for a George Forman grill but I dug it out and had hot sandwiches every day 😂. Mr. Coffee every morning with the neighbors. I’ll be bringing that inverter on camping trips from now on.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

TR. said:


> I lived off mine with an inverter for over a week during Ian. Never thought I would have much use for a George Forman grill but I dug it out and had hot sandwiches every day 😂. Mr. Coffee every morning with the neighbors. I’ll be bringing that inverter on camping trips from now on.


What kind of inverter do you have?


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> What kind of inverter do you have?











Amazon.com: XWJNE Power Inverter 2000 Watt Pure Sine Wave 12V DC to 110V/120V AC with Remote Control, LED Display, 3 AC Outlets, 2 USB Ports, Dual Cooling Fans Inverter Suitable for RV, Camping, Boat,Outdoor : Automotive


Amazon.com: XWJNE Power Inverter 2000 Watt Pure Sine Wave 12V DC to 110V/120V AC with Remote Control, LED Display, 3 AC Outlets, 2 USB Ports, Dual Cooling Fans Inverter Suitable for RV, Camping, Boat,Outdoor : Automotive



www.amazon.com





I bought it right before Ian and didn’t expect to use it. I didn’t have a lot of time for research but it has worked very well.


----------

